# Lunar Eclipse



## Hoss (Oct 28, 2004)

Tried to get some shots of the lunar eclipse last night.  This is the shot of the beginning of the eclipse.

Hoss


----------



## Hoss (Oct 28, 2004)

*Lunar eclipse*

This is the last one.  I believe it's a good thing that I've got until March 2007 to practice.  This one needs work, but it does show the color of the full eclipse.

Hoss


----------



## Toliver (Oct 28, 2004)

Here's the one my better half took.


----------



## Arrow Flinger (Oct 29, 2004)

Nice pictures.  I tried to take some but they turned out like crap.


----------



## HT2 (Oct 29, 2004)

*Hoss.....*

Yeah, I watch it down in Hancock.....

Very cool!!!!!!!!!

Now, we gotta wait until 2007 til the next one....


----------

